# Niki's Fishies



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi, my name is Niki, and I am in love with Betta fish......lol. I have been taking tons of pics of my fish, and in the interest of not spamming everyone with photographic threads, I've decided to concentrate my pics to a journal. As of today, we (my daughters and I) have 3 bettas. 

First up for introduction in our HMDT, Mr. Gilly McFluffypants. He is in a 3 gallon tank.

I love this pic with the sun behind him


Grumpyface Gilly



Next up is my baby betta, Itsy. I have had her for almost 4 weeks, and have her in a 5 gallon planted tank. She is very feisty and active, and I love watching her grow:


And last, but not least, is our newest baby betta. We got him/her on 2/1/14 and s/he is as yet unnamed. He is also in a 3 gallon tank.



I would have several more if I had it my way. But my husband has said...NO MORE TANKS! (for now. I'm going to give it a little time lol).


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

OMG I also got a betta on February first! Your bettas are beautiful. I have two bettas: one creamy white female veiltail, vanilla, and one male white halfmoon, Dracula.


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Eep Crood said:


> OMG I also got a betta on February first! Your bettas are beautiful. I have two bettas: one creamy white female veiltail, vanilla, and one male white halfmoon, Dracula.


Thanks! I couldn't imagine before I got these fish how attached to them I would be.

I love the white fish too. I'm assuming that's Dracula in you avatar. He's pretty 

There was a dragon scale HMPK boy at Petco on Saturday when we picked up the new baby, and I almost came home with him. He was white with dark red edging on his fins. So pretty...wish I could have brought him home too :-(


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Sad to report, the baby betta we got on the first didn't survive. SIP little fishy. :-(


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

On a better note, we got a new baby today - looking for names for this pretty little guy:


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Aaaaaaannnnnnd...I couldn't pass up rescuing this guy. He's been at our local Petco for 2 weeks now and I had fallen in love with him the first day I saw him. I figured a handsome guy like him would get snatched up quick...but he was still in that same little cup. Need a name for him too.


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Not to be left out, here is an update for little miss Itsy. In case you forgot, here is her baby pic:
1/9/2014


And here she is today:
2/13/2014


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

I love Itsy's colors! she is so gorgeous


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

JadeSparrow said:


> I love Itsy's colors! she is so gorgeous


Thanks! I love her  She is so funny!

We have decided on names for the new fishies. The big guy (HMPK) is Valentine and the blue baby is Phantom.


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Pretty boy(girl?) Phantom


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Beautiful fish!


Thanks


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of Gilly  He is such a grumpy face. His tail is still a bit ragged after we discovered that any filter no matter how small the current is not good for him. Too much tail.


----------



## NikiD (Dec 28, 2013)

And here are today's pics of baby Phantom. Still not sure on sex and tail type.


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

It's pretty nifty how all your fish have a sort of fire & ice theme with their colors, the blue with red or red with white. Very pretty fishies.


----------

